# The Jimmy Clip



## mr_ormus777 (Jul 18, 2012)

This is a new product designed to get rid of the string vibrations you often get behind the nut and also if your using Tune o matic bridges...
I've been using GruvGear fretwraps but a mate sent me this link and I thought it may be useful to some of you!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thejimmyclip/the-jimmy-clip-tighten-up-your-sound-0/widget/video.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2012)

I like the idea, and premise is solid, but I don't know if I can leave the hair ties and foam I've been using for over a decade now.


----------



## Spamspam (Jul 18, 2012)

I like the hair scrunchie too.... Makes people think I might actually know a woman...


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Jul 18, 2012)

Spamspam said:


> I like the hair scrunchie too.... Makes people think I might actually know a woman...





MaxOfMetal said:


> I like the idea, and premise is solid, but I don't know if I can leave the hair ties and foam I've been using for over a decade now.


----------



## sleightest (Jul 18, 2012)

Jimmy clip sounds like something a rapper would say. 
Yo dawg I heard you like hair ties!!!


----------



## Philligan (Jul 19, 2012)

I should try reselling my hockey tape as a vibration reducer. I'll call it The Phil Method 

This is a pretty cool idea, but scrunchies and tape seem to do the job just as well, and cost next to nothing. I think those thin black hair elastics and hockey tape look cleaner, too.


----------



## MetalGuitarGuy (Dec 2, 2013)

On the other hand, with this jimmy clip, you save yourself the work of taking of and putting on the tape, foam etc. every time you change the strings  I hope I get one for Christmas


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 2, 2013)

The video sounds no different between having it on and off.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 2, 2013)

This is a $0.15 barber clip with $0.01 worth of foam on it.....For like $2 you can get some small Velcro cable wraps for like charger cables and stuff, and a pack of wide tangle-free black hair bands and make something just as functional that you can actually roll over the nut for tapping, etc...and you can make one for five guitars that way...


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 2, 2013)

another gimmick for the man who owns everything, I think I'll keep the scrunchy and my cash.


----------



## Corrosion (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't like it. The idea doesn't seem like a 100% cure as I hear nothing in the video. Plus it looks peetty fugly.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 2, 2013)

Allen Hunter had the cleverest and yet simplest method I've seen so far, which was simply two thin strips of velcro, one of each type. attach from opposite sides of the string. Voila! the two strips touch between the strings, and stay on there real good.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 2, 2013)

Does he know a Korean company already beat him to the punch?

ÇÁ¸®¹öµå - ´ëÇÑ¹Î±¹ 1µî ¾Ç±â¼îÇÎ¸ô


----------



## Erockomania (Dec 3, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> Allen Hunter had the cleverest and yet simplest method I've seen so far, which was simply two thin strips of velcro, one of each type. attach from opposite sides of the string. Voila! the two strips touch between the strings, and stay on there real good.



that's genius

For what it's worth, I grabbed a Jimmy Clip (sorry, the name invokes thoughts of genital damage, lol). The foam has a subpar memory and will "dent" and then not work as well as it should. The foam was also partially removed by my daughter in 30 seconds. While it can work ok, it's not going to last long and certainly is not worth the cash. Quite literally, the idea posted above with the velcro would work better, more reliably, cost $.30 and look as good or better.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 3, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> that's genius
> 
> For what it's worth, I grabbed a Jimmy Clip (sorry, the name invokes thoughts of genital damage, lol). The foam has a subpar memory and will "dent" and then not work as well as it should. The foam was also partially removed by my daughter in 30 seconds. While it can work ok, it's not going to last long and certainly is not worth the cash. Quite literally, the idea posted above with the velcro would work better, more reliably, cost $.30 and look as good or better.



Allen put the velcro strip on his Universe, which has green pickups, and he matched it with green velcro so it just looks like it belongs there. It's a thin strip with rounded edges too. Very nice and neat.


----------

